# Mustad Scandinavian Open Results



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Hi all! Well the results are in and I placed! 

http://www.skogmus.no/innhold/jf/MSO/MSO_norsk/MSO_resultatlister_2007.html

4th place in the Open Category and 9th in the Nymph
Category.

For those that may be unfamiliar with the Mustad
Open, it is widely accepted to be one of if not the
most highly respected fly tying competition in the
world right up there with other competitions such as
the Tuscany open. It is considered a great honor in
the fly tying community to place in the top ten. The
jury consists of Edvard Bergene, Torill Kolbu and Jan
Løndal. "The Prize Award Ceremony" takes place during
the "Hunting and Fishing Days" show, which is an event
attracting thousands of visitors. This competition
attracts the best of the best from around the globe. 
The flies will be on display at The Norwegian Forest
Museum during the The Nordic Hunting and Fishing
Festival at Elverum.





Steelie


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Way to go steelie!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

You had some great competion.
And that Freedom Fly is spectacular and would be a gas to use on July 4th.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Congrats Steelie.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

You are truely a great creationalist. 

The toes that you can see on the mouse really sets that apart. I can only imagine the action it gives in the water. Brilliant.

That nymph really gets me thu. That is a thing of beauty. Your not just epoxing the real thing then putting a hook thru it are you? 

After viewing many of your posts with your flies it's obvious you have put in the time and have a very creative side to you. Congratualtiolns to you on your achievments.

I WOULD FEEL GUILTY, BUT I WANT IN THE NEXT SWAP YOUR IN!!!


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Thanks all! 

Itchin2fish... I see you have already placed the freedom fly in you avatar! 

Wildcatwick - well then start a swap I would be interested in... hehehehe.

The recipes for the two flies pictured above are:

Stone Clinger
Hook: Mustad C49s size 14
Thread: Olive
Tails: Olive Dyed Emu
Abdomen: Tan Bug Wrap colored olive on the top with
marker
Gills: Organza ribbon cut in half and vertical fibers
removed from weave leaving individual fibers
Legs: 20 pound dacron dipped in Softext, colored with
olive marker, bent with hot tweezers
Wing Case: Olive Scud Back
Eyes: Melted mono
Antenae: Individual organza fibers

The stone clinger is meant to imitate the robust
type of mayfly nymph that are so prolific in many of
our local streams. 

EP Mouse (EP stand for the Enrico Puglisi fibers the
body is made of.)

Hook: Mustad 3366
Thread: Tan
Tail: Synthetic "cotton" rope doubled over
Body: Enrico Puglisi Fibers, color backcountry, spun
onto hook like deer hair
Legs: Light tan round rubber legs knotted at feet
Ears: Tan 2mm foam
Eyes: melted 120 pound mono
Whiskers: Horse tail hair

This is more of a display fly or a fun tie. It can
be fished, however, it does not float! But it can be
drifted to imitate a mouse that has drowned for big
browns. 

Steelie


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Wow! Congrats! :coolgleam

I definately won't be loosing that tape wing caddis in a tree!

Mike


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

So you like that tape wing caddis huh? hehehe.... 

Steelie


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Steelie
Congrats! great looking flies.
Jim


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I don't know squat about fly tying but that is very impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Congrats, Guys


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

steelie said:


> Good Day,
> 
> So you like that tape wing caddis huh? hehehe....
> 
> Steelie


Incredible! Thanks much! :coolgleam

Mike


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

mpatmcg - Remember, that fly is meant to be fished... hehe. Just watch your backcast, or just fish the Muskegeon... hehe.

Steelie


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You won! Very cool! :woohoo1: 

I know two others who did well... Rob Shriener (who comes down to NC for shows, outings and other events) and Caleb Boyle, a high schoool kid who really has the gift and has had a lot of help from Rob.


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations Steelie!

It surely sounds like you are among the world elite in creating flies of high art. The photos of the flies are impressive. I'm looking forward to seeing one of your flies "live".

Tight lines . . .


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Thanks again to everyone!

jackster1 - I am familiar with Caleb's work. That kid is going to be one of the greats for certain!

Steelie


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

steelie said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Thanks again to everyone!
> 
> ...


The best part is I gave him a distance casting lesson at the Charlotte fly show last year and he sent me a handfull of his flies!  

Good job, steelie!


----------

